# Wilcox County



## longbeard (Aug 22, 2015)

Who is your go-to deer processor in or around Wilcox County?  Does your processor also process hogs?


----------



## gatorboy (Sep 17, 2015)

Joiners Processing outside of Eastman on 87 is where we take our deer, he'll do hogs as well just call first.  We kill a deer in Florida it's quartered & brought to him to process.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone seen any chasing going on in Wilcox County yet?


----------

